# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef 450 Litros

## Luís Amaral

Bom dia, há cerca de um mês iniciei o meu segundo projecto de água salgada, tive alguns problemas com o primeiro aquário algas etc, resolvi começar do zero, depois de corrigir os erros do primeiro aquário e inspirar-me no reef in the sky do reefcentral, com ajuda do Bruno e do Carralas cá está o meu novo projecto.

Setup:
Aquário - 1.30 x 55 x 55 (3 furos de 30mm vidro de 12mm extra claro)
Coluna Seca - 12 x 25 x 55
Sump - 80 x 40 x 50
Escumador - Ati Powercone 250
Calha - 8 x 54w da Ati
Controlador temperatura - TC-10
Bomba retorno - Sicce 2500l/h
Bomba Circulação - Vortech Mp40w es
Bomba reposição - Aquamedic sp3000



O layout é da responsabilidade do Bruno  :Admirado: 



Um video feito com iphone mais tarde faço um com calma.

YouTube - Reef

Abraço
Luís Amaral

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Luis,

Muito bom mesmo, limpinho. Essa calha esta ligada a algum motor para poder levantar? 

Gostava de ver mais promenores, como a sump, e essa zona misteriosa que esta tapada ( onde tens a Voertech), lol!?

Vai actualizando.

abraço

----------


## Luís Amaral

Bom dia Carlos, vejo que conheces o projecto reef in the sky, em relação a tua questão pensei nisso mas a calha ATI é tão fácil levantar ou descer que acho não justificava o trabalho.

Em relação as outras questões mais tarde já meto mais fotos  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos
Luís Amaral

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Luis,

Muito bem, gostei do aspecto minimalista e limpo do teu aquário, excelente começo  :Smile: 

Sem dúvida que a coluna seca exterior é uma mais valia para o aspecto interior e disposição da RV.

Boa escolha no equipamento. Estás a planear colocar algum computador para controlares e optimizares o funcionamento do aquário?

Qual é a combinação de lâmpadas T5 que usaste?

Boa sorte

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Luís 
Obrigado por teres sido tão rápido a levar a calha.
Gosto muito esteticamente do teu aquário.
Vais usar balling ligth ou reactor?

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Olá Luis,
> 
> Muito bem, gostei do aspecto minimalista e limpo do teu aquário, excelente começo 
> 
> Sem dúvida que a coluna seca exterior é uma mais valia para o aspecto interior e disposição da RV.
> 
> Boa escolha no equipamento. Estás a planear colocar algum computador para controlares e optimizares o funcionamento do aquário?
> 
> Qual é a combinação de lâmpadas T5 que usaste?
> ...


Oi Ricardo, obrigado pelo comentário,  em relação à iluminação de momento tenho:

Frente para trás

Blue Plus
Blue Special
Actinic
Blue Special
Purple Plus
Actinic
Blue Special
Blue Plus

Acho que é isto, tudo ATI. Em relação ao computador ainda não estou a pensar nisso.





> Viva Luís 
> Obrigado por teres sido tão rápido a levar a calha.
> Gosto muito esteticamente do teu aquário.
> Vais usar balling ligth ou reactor?



Olá Rui, sempre as ordens, já tive a ver o teu oceanário... jesus sem comentários  :Smile: 

Vou comprar o GHL (Profilux) de 4 canais para começar no balling :P

Um abraço Luís Amaral

----------


## Luís Amaral



----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Luís,

Parabéns pelo aquário. Está muito ao "meu gosto", não fosse uma versão portuguesa do Reef in the Sky do V1...rotate!

Muito boas estas últimas fotos.

O teu aquário está muito limpo, gosto muito desse ar minimalista.

Inevitavelmente, tenho de comparar o teu aquário com o Reef in the Sky:

- Deixaste algum espaço entre o vidro de trás e a rocha? Ou a rocha está encostada ao vidro? 

- Colocaste circulação na parte de trás do aquário como fez o V1...rotate?

- Pensas adicionar outra Mp40 a longo prazo, ou outro tipo de bomba no vidro contra-lateral?

- Utilizas ou vais utilizar algum método pró-biótico?

Mais uma vez, parabéns! Parece um projecto bem estruturado e tens tudo para dar certo.

Um abraço,

----------


## Luís Amaral

Olá Ricardo, obrigado, ainda não está finalizado em relação as tuas questões:

- Deixaste algum espaço entre o vidro de trás e a rocha? Ou a rocha está encostada ao vidro?
Tem cerca de 5 cm de distância do vidro.

- Colocaste circulação na parte de trás do aquário como fez o V1...rotate?
Neste momento tem só a Vortech, o V1 tinha a coluna seca do dentro do aquário o meu como está externa espero que a circulação seja melhor.

- Pensas adicionar outra Mp40 a longo prazo, ou outro tipo de bomba no vidro contra-lateral?
Eu gostaria de ficar só com esta depois tenho que ver se chega ou não.

- Utilizas ou vais utilizar algum método pró-biótico?
Utilizei no meu ultimo correu bem de inicio depois a coisa descambou por isso estou a pensar não usar neste.

Ainda precisa de alguns ajustes, loc-line, arrumar como deve ser a área da sump, por isso é que ainda não meti fotos :P, tenho que baixar o CJ Standpipe, tirar o fio dos leds de cima passar junto a parede etc... mas de um modo geral acho que não alterava nada, fiquei satisfeito com a coluna seca, com uma sugestão do bruno e com ideias do reef in the sky, não tenho nenhum barulho de queda de água mesmo silêncio total, isso era umas das coisas que me enervava no meu anterior aquário.

Depois meto fotos da coluna seca e da área onde está a vortech.

Abraço
Luís Amaral




> Olá Luís,
> 
> Parabéns pelo aquário. Está muito ao "meu gosto", não fosse uma versão portuguesa do Reef in the Sky do V1...rotate!
> 
> Muito boas estas últimas fotos.
> 
> O teu aquário está muito limpo, gosto muito desse ar minimalista.
> 
> Inevitavelmente, tenho de comparar o teu aquário com o Reef in the Sky:
> ...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Srº Luis, ainda falta ai mais coisas por corrigir, tens de baixar essa calha para 10/12 cm da linha de água, assim como está, tá muito alta!

A Anemona já sabes, poe-a isolada numa rocha o mais rapido possivel.

Limpa-me essas Palitoas da rocha!!! Se não estragas-me o Layout! :P

Bem nem pensei que o Layout tivesse assim tanto sucesso, consegui fazer aquilo que não consegui fazer no meu, o espaço/tamanho do aqua tamanho ajuda muito. :P

Na minha opinião uma Vortech chega, e depois com a vinda dos Loc-Line vai ajudar na distribuição da água, depois podes fazer como eu e por uma 5000l/h.

Para quem não conhece o Reef in the Sky aqui fica um resumo.
A Reef in the Sky

Minimalist forever!  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Bem inspiraste-te no Reef in the sky e não foi pouco. :yb624: 

Pessoalmente acho que no lado esquerdo tem rocha a mais, ou está mais cheio que o lado direito, e pelo menos para mim :Coradoeolhos:  esteticamente fica desequilibrado.
Não coloraria as actinic no conjunto da iluminação também.

Mas de um modo geral, rimeless com a coluna exterior, a calha e o seu suporte, o enquadramento do aqua na sala. Enfim o tal aspecto clean e minimalista.
Ficou muito porreiro! :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, os layout´s é a tal história, só consegue-se perceber com um video ou pessoalmente, em fotos parece sempre muito cheio.

Nas luzes mudava essas duas Actinicas (que para mim não fazem nada) por mais uma azul e mais uma purple.

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral



----------


## Bruno Santos

É preciso ter calma...

----------


## Luís Amaral

Em relação as actinicas passado 6 meses talvez troque para blue plus mas agora como são novas ficam estas.

Começaram as algas:

----------


## fabianomoser

Luis,

Esta última foto foi com as lâmpadas todas acesas?
A calha já veio com lâmpadas, pudeste escolher o setup ou tiveste que comprar as lâmpadas a parte conforme teu gosto?

E mais, qual delas é a mais azul? Blue Plus ou Actínicas?

É que estou pensando numa destas ATI 6x54W para o meu.

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Luis,
> 
> Esta última foto foi com as lâmpadas todas acesas?
> A calha já veio com lâmpadas, pudeste escolher o setup ou tiveste que comprar as lâmpadas a parte conforme teu gosto?
> 
> E mais, qual delas é a mais azul? Blue Plus ou Actínicas?
> 
> É que estou pensando numa destas ATI 6x54W para o meu.
> 
> ...


Boas Fabiano, a foto foi tirada com as lâmpadas todas ligadas sim, a calha vem sem lâmpadas, podes escolher as que pretendes, a Blue Plus é mais azul que actinica.

Abraço,
Luís Amaral

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, parece que convenci-te a passar para as azuis, eu acho que isso está branco demais. :P

Ora para essas algas de areão tens de comprar tres coisas:

-Sand Sifting Sea Star - (Astropecten polycanthus)
-Fighting Conch - (Strombus alatus)
-Two Spot Goby - (Signigobius biocellatus)

Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas, parece que convenci-te a passar para as azuis, eu acho que isso está branco demais. :P
> 
> Ora para essas algas de areão tens de comprar tres coisas:
> 
> -Sand Sifting Sea Star - (Astropecten polycanthus)
> -Fighting Conch - (Strombus alatus)
> -Two Spot Goby - (Signigobius biocellatus)
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno

Dessas 3 recomendações só não concordo com as Astropcten. Alimentam-se rapidamente de toda a microfauna da areia e passado uns meses morrem lentamente à fome... Quase inevitavelmente..
O Signogobius também não é um peixe fácil...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, então sou um sortudo, a minha Astropecten tem mais de 1 ano e o Signigobius com mais de 6 meses.  :Wink: 

Mas não se perde nada em tentar, penso eu.

Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Não será só sorte concerteza Bruno... Mas eu apenas disse o que é normal e a minha experiência. Já agora, como se comporta esse Stonogobius? Come bem?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas César, o Stonogobius porta-se lindamente, não larga o areão e a sua gruta, e não faz tanto xiqueiro com a areia como as Valencienneas.  :Wink: 

Luis como tá a correr isso, actualizações?

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Ora vai andando, algumas algas mas acho que é normal agora. Recebi ontem a doseadora da Bubble Magus, vou ver se começo com o balling esta semana.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas macros,

Eu com minha Sony a350 não tenho conseguido boas focagens em macro.

com uma Sony 18-70mm e outra Sigma APO 70-300mm tenho dificuldades em conseguir boas fotos, estas lentes não são nada boas pra aquário, meu iPhone 4 dá de 10x0 nelas, parece brincadeira não eh?

Abraço!
Fabiano

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, está bom, quais os resultados dos testes antes de começares com o balling?

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Boas macros,
> 
> Eu com minha Sony a350 não tenho conseguido boas focagens em macro.
> 
> com uma Sony 18-70mm e outra Sigma APO 70-300mm tenho dificuldades em conseguir boas fotos, estas lentes não são nada boas pra aquário, meu iPhone 4 dá de 10x0 nelas, parece brincadeira não eh?
> 
> Abraço!
> Fabiano


Eu uso a 550D da Canon, preço qualidade acho excelente  :Wink:  usas tripé ?

----------


## fabianomoser

Por acaso não uso, mas tenho lá sim.

Problema não é a qualidade da foto, é a focagem. Há certos cenas que não consigo focar de jeito nenhum.

Tenho que fazer mais testes...

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Por acaso não uso, mas tenho lá sim.
> 
> Problema não é a qualidade da foto, é a focagem. Há certos cenas que não consigo focar de jeito nenhum.
> 
> Tenho que fazer mais testes...
> 
> Abraço,
> Fabiano


Das duas lentes que disseste a melhor para a macro é a 18-70mm, não é mesmo para macro mas com Tripé deves conseguir brincar um bocado, agora não esperes é fazer é grandes macros :P

----------


## fabianomoser

Pois sei,

A minha 70-300mm é boa nas macros, mas não têm funcionado bem no aqua, pois possui distância focal mínima de 50cm, ou furo a parede e vou ter no quarto do meu filho, ou dx estar!

meu iPhone dá surra nestas 2 lentes pra fotos do Aqua. f2.8 ainda!

Obrigado Luis!
Abraço

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Pois sei,
> 
> A minha 70-300mm é boa nas macros, mas não têm funcionado bem no aqua, pois possui distância focal mínima de 50cm, ou furo a parede e vou ter no quarto do meu filho, ou dx estar!
> 
> meu iPhone dá surra nestas 2 lentes pra fotos do Aqua. f2.8 ainda!
> 
> Obrigado Luis!
> Abraço


Pois o problema da 70-300 é esse, mas não acredito que consigas melhores fotos do aquário com essa lente do que com a 18-70mm. Hummm tiras melhores fotos com o Iphone do que com a Sony ? hummm algo errado !!!

----------


## fabianomoser

Sim, a câmera do iPhone4 é FANTÁSTICA!
foca muito facilmente e têm HDR!

Depois deste "meeting" sobre fotografia vou fazer uns testes hj a noite com a SONY no tripé e comparar as fotos.
Isso se o controlador de temperatura não chegar de Inglaterra hoje, pois senão vou instalar este primeiro.


Té mais.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Sim, a câmera do iPhone4 é FANTÁSTICA!
> foca muito facilmente e têm HDR!
> 
> Depois deste "meeting" sobre fotografia vou fazer uns testes hj a noite com a SONY no tripé e comparar as fotos.
> Isso se o controlador de temperatura não chegar de Inglaterra hoje, pois senão vou instalar este primeiro.
> 
> 
> Té mais.


Eu tenho também o Iphone 4, mas comparar a câmera do meu Iphone com a 550D ui... jesus... por isso ou a tua Sony esta mamada ou então não sei !

Mandaste vir o TC-10 ? igual ao meu ?

----------


## fabianomoser

Sim, 
o TC-10.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Luis
Muito bom o teu aqua e com muito espaço para por corais.
Acho que vai ser dificil num aqua com tão pouco tempo manteres essa linckia,se ela andar so pelos vidros é sinal de que não encontra comida na rocha.
Lê este excelente artigo sobre estrelas.
http://www.reefforum.net/view.php?pg=estelasdomar

----------


## fabianomoser

Como o controlador de temp não chegou (Correios ingleses andam ocupados a enviar os convites de casamento do "Príncipe das Camélias"...).

Ambas fotos foram tiradas no tripé e com filtro UV da Hama.
1 Lente:
Original Sony a350 f3.5-5.6/18-70mm
Câmera: SONY 
Modelo: DSLR-A350
ISO: 400
Exposição: 1.0 s
Abertura: 36.0
Distância focal: 70mm


2 Lente:
Sigma APO DG 4-5.6/70-300
Câmera: SONY 
Modelo: DSLR-A350
ISO: 400
Exposição: 1/40 s
Abertura: 5.0
Distância focal: 200mm


Câmera: SONY 
Modelo: DSLR-A350
ISO: 400
Exposição: 1/20 s
Abertura: 5.6
Distância focal: 300mm


3 iPhone 4        Sem HDR
Câmera: Apple
Modelo: iPhone 4
ISO: 100
Exposição: 1/50 s
Abertura: 2.8
Distância focal: 3.9mm


4 iPhone 4         Com HDR
Câmera: Apple
Modelo: iPhone 4
ISO: 80
Exposição: 1/33 s
Abertura: 2.8
Distância focal: 3.9mm



Concluindo...
Nenhuma das minhas câmeras fotográfica tira uma foto em Macro de jeito!
Comparando agora lado a lado percebi que o iPhone é bem pior que minha Sony. Nunca tinha feito este teste! 

Já agora podiam me dizer o que andei a fotografar? Aquilo era alguma coisa viva no passado!

Abraço,
Fabiano "O sem Lente"

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Fabiano,

Não sou nenhum entendido em fotografia, contudo tenho umas noções básicas.

Acho com esse equipamento, podes e deves fazer melhor. Ao contrário do que se possa pensar, a fotografia não é só equipamento, o fotografo também conta. Tens de praticar mais.

Não sei quais os conhecimentos que tens na área da fotografia, se és iniciado ou avançado, mas acho que se leres estes dois artigos podes aprender bastante:

http://www.reefforum.net/f134/como-f...ni-reef-21350/

http://www.reefforum.net/f134/como-f...grafias-21415/


À primeira vista, duas fotografias sobressaem 

*Lente 1*


_ISO: 400
Exposição: 1.0 s
Abertura: 36.0
Distância focal: 70mm_

Nunca fotografei com uma dessas sony, mas pelas características dessas lente, parece-me que podes fazer melhor.

Em que modo tiraste essa foto? Exposição de 1,0 seg e Abertura 30? Assim é muito díficil.
Experimenta o modo prioridade à velocidade e coloca 1/50 ou 1/80 para corais e 1/125 - 1/200 para peixes. Penso ser um bom modo para "começares" a tirar fotos ao aquário. 
De modo aumentares a abertura para f 3,5-5,6, diminui o ISO para 100.
Procura não tirar fotos nos extremos da lente (70mm) e com aberturas demasiado pequenas, como p.e., esses 30.


*Lente 2*


_Sigma APO DG 4-5.6/70-300
Câmera: SONY
Modelo: DSLR-A350
ISO: 400
Exposição: 1/40 s
Abertura: 5.0
Distância focal: 200mm_

Esta foto para mim foi a melhor que tiraste, está quase lá, falhaste a focagem por isso é que foto não está tão boa.


A câmara do iphone tem f 2,8? Não admira que então tire boas fotos. Especialmente a retratos deve ser muito boa. 

Não sei se fui útil, não percebo muito disto. Noto até que há uns 4-5 anos atrás tirava melhores fotos. Nos últimos 2 anos quase não tenho tirado fotos e isso nota-se no resultado final. Com o mesmo equipamento, tiro piores fotos.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Concordo com o que o Ricardo disse em relação á melhor foto, mas acho que ele não falhou a focagem, tinha era uma abertura pequena (acho eu...) aproveita as dicas que eu vou fazer o mesmo, uma dica bastante importante é a dos extremos das lentes. Estou é super admirado com abertura da câmara do Iphone... 2.8 ?! dass mas mesmo assim não podes comparar, estava achar estranho quando dizias que tiravas melhores fotografias com iphone, não podia ser, mas mesmo assim qual aplicação que usas no Iphone ?
Em relação ao que andaste a fotografar... não faço a mínima :P

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Concordo com o que o Ricardo disse em relação á melhor foto, mas acho que ele não falhou a focagem, tinha era uma abertura pequena (acho eu...) aproveita as dicas que eu vou fazer o mesmo, uma dica bastante importante é a dos extremos das lentes.


Sim, eu sei que tinha uma abertura pequena. Quando eu digo que falhou a focagem, é um bocado ambíguo... mas para mim, quando olho para a fotografia, o primeiro local para onde olho (o suposto ponto focal) está desfocado - foi por isso que disse isso da focagem. Para mim essa abertura não está má nessa foto.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Luis
> Muito bom o teu aqua e com muito espaço para por corais.
> Acho que vai ser dificil num aqua com tão pouco tempo manteres essa linckia,se ela andar so pelos vidros é sinal de que não encontra comida na rocha.
> Lê este excelente artigo sobre estrelas.
> http://www.reefforum.net/view.php?pg=estelasdomar


Olá Pedro, obrigado, já estou meio arrependido de ter adquirido a estrela, mas a minha esposa não se calava, ela por acaso tem andado nos vidros, vou ler artigo a ver se me dá umas dicas para a manter cá o máximo tempo possível.

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: , Luís.

O aquário esta muito bonito :Palmas: 

As fotos são fantásticas!

----------


## Luís Amaral

> , Luís.
> 
> O aquário esta muito bonito
> 
> As fotos são fantásticas!


Obrigado Rita  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luís Amaral

Mais duas macros  :Palmas:

----------


## Luís Amaral

Gostava que me pudessem dar uma ajuda, tenho adquirido uns corais duros ao Carralas, e noto que estes tem perdido cor ao longo do tempo, têm todos crescidos bem mas a diferença das cores é enorme.
Comecei com o balling a cerca de uma semana.

Alguns valores do aquário:

Densidade: 1026
KH: 7,2	
Calcio: 440
Magnésio: 1200

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Gostava que me pudessem dar uma ajuda, tenho adquirido uns corais duros ao Carralas, e noto que estes tem perdido cor ao longo do tempo, têm todos crescidos bem mas a diferença das cores é enorme.
> Comecei com o balling a cerca de uma semana.
> 
> Alguns valores do aquário:
> 
> Densidade: 1026
> KH: 7,2	
> Calcio: 440
> Magnésio: 1200


Olá Luis :Olá: 

Consegues colocar alguma foto demonstrativa dessa perda de cor? Quando dizes perda de cor, é a ficarem castanhos ou é mesmo a ficarem pálidos? Quais os valores de nitratros e fosfatos?

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Olá Luis
> 
> Consegues colocar alguma foto demonstrativa dessa perda de cor? Quando dizes perda de cor, é a ficarem castanhos ou é mesmo a ficarem pálidos? Quais os valores de nitratros e fosfatos?


Ficam mais pálidos Ricardo, por incrivel que pareça eu não consigo atinar com os testes de Nitratos nem fostatos da Salifert :| dá-me sempre 0.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sabes que os Frag´s do Carralas no meu aqua também não se safam muito bem, talvez porque venham de luz HQI...

Não sei porquê mas acho a tua iluminação muito amarelada, não sei se é das fotos.

Tu tens:

Blue Plus
Blue Special
Actinic
Blue Special
Purple Plus
Actinic
Blue Special
Blue Plus

Devias por:
1. Blue Plus
2. Aquablue Special
3. Actinic
4. Blue Plus
5. Aquablue Special
6. Actinic
7. Blue Plus
8. Aquablue Special

Ou seja cortar a Purple Plus que é que tem menos entensidade de roxo.

Os testes, tenta fazer em resolução alta.

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Boas, sabes que os Frag´s do Carralas no meu aqua também não se safam muito bem, talvez porque venham de luz HQI...
> 
> Não sei porquê mas acho a tua iluminação muito amarelada, não sei se é das fotos.
> 
> Tu tens:
> 
> Blue Plus
> Blue Special
> Actinic
> ...


Posso tentar fazer a alteração, em relação aos frags tenho pratos que vieram de T5´s iguais aos teus e estão também mais pálidos.

Eu recordo-me no antigo aquário com adição de vodka as cores ficavam brutais agora como neste não me quero meter nisso não sei, para os entendidos pode ser que tenha ajudado esta dica.

Será pouca matéria orgânica ?
Será fosfatos e nitratos ?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sabes o que te digo, tem calma, não procures já o sucesso, se não já sabes, acaba em problemas.

Continua a fazer fielmente as TPA´s, mete então mais uma lampada azul, vai pondo peixes para aumentar a carga organica, e dá uma vez por semana phytoplakton e zonplakton na noite dos corais.
Também aguardar que o balling e os elementos traço façam efeito.

Isto tudo vai demorar uns meses, mas tem calma que vais conseguir.

Eu também tive esse problema, queria as grandes cores dos outros aquas, e com tempo lá consegui, sem inventar...

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas, sabes que os Frag´s do Carralas no meu aqua também não se safam muito bem, talvez porque venham de luz HQI...
> 
> Não sei porquê mas acho a tua iluminação muito amarelada, não sei se é das fotos.
> 
> Tu tens:
> 
> Blue Plus
> Blue Special
> Actinic
> ...


Olá Bruno,

Porquê as actinic? Já tive dessas lâmpadas e não gostei. 

E as Purple Plus têm menos intensidade de roxo? Porque dizes isso?

Eu recomendaria Aquablue special + Blue Plus, tipo 4+4 ou 5+3.
Em alternativa podes colocar 3 ou 4 Aquablue special, 3 Blue Plus e 1 ou 2 Purple plus/ Fiji Purple.


Luís,

Podes colocar fotos dos frag's?

Quanto aos testes, acredito que esteja mesmo a zero. Não é nada difícil de acontecer, se tiveres bom material (circulação + skimmer e rocha viva).


Um abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, também já fiz essa confusão, mas segundo o site da ATI e pelo que eu e o Luis vemos nas lampadas acessas, eles mudaram as Actinic.

Aqui tens:

ATI-Aquaristik T5-Leuchtmittel





Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olha... eu continuo sem certezas... Eu não percebo nada de cores  :SbSourire2: 


Mas o roxo não resulta da combinação de azul + vermelho?
Ou o roxo é só violeta?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois não sei, só sei que a Actinic agora é mais intensa do que antigamente, mudaram as coisas.

Tradução de Alemão para Português:

ATI actínica - Tubo Suplementar

O actínica produz uma luz azul-violeta (no máximo em 421 nm), que aparece com menos brilho, mas ainda mais os pigmentos fluorescentes em corais sublinhou.

ATI Purple Plus - tubo Suplementar

O Plus roxo tem, além de uma intensa luz azul, como ele também é encontrado no Plus Azul, adicionalmente, uma parte da radiação vermelha. Isto é tanto pigmentos fluorescentes e não fluorescentes enfatizou. Por esta razão, o exercício Plus Roxo a partir de um efeito muito alto cor de reforço em corais e peixes. Recomendamos a inclusão em nossa base de tubos (Blue Plus, Aqua Blue especiais) em uma proporção de 1:3 e 1:4.

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> Porquê as actinic? Já tive dessas lâmpadas e não gostei. 
> 
> E as Purple Plus têm menos intensidade de roxo? Porque dizes isso?
> 
> Eu recomendaria Aquablue special + Blue Plus, tipo 4+4 ou 5+3.
> Em alternativa podes colocar 3 ou 4 Aquablue special, 3 Blue Plus e 1 ou 2 Purple plus/ Fiji Purple.
> 
> ...


Não acredito que estejam os dois a zero, mais logo meto fotos!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, então compra estes testes que assim tiras logo as duvidas. lol

Hanna Instruments Portugal

http://www.hannacom.pt/produtos.ver.php?idProd=506

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Luis tem calma!

Não tenho tempo agora para dar a minha opinião sobre algumas questões aqui, sobre as T5, mas para já digo-te uma coisa, da iluminação não acredito que seja!

Já volto para ler melhor as ultimas resposta e poder responder com mais calma.

PS- Combinamos no fim-de-semana para vires aqui a charneca e trazes uma amostra de água (e a máquina com a lente nova :Coradoeolhos: ) e testamos isso. :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

olá :Olá: 

Quanto ás Actinic, acho que já tinha dito, também não sou fã.
Mas na minha opinião esse problema não está na iluminação, acho que por agora se não quiseres trocar não será um problema.
É muito amarelada como disse o Bruno? acho estranho pois até me parece que tens muitas lampadas com tons azuis. 
Mas quem não se lembra do aquário do Juca, com um combinação de Sun Pro (antiga lampada da ATI de 6.500ºK) e Blue plus numa proporção de 1:1! Eu cheguei a ter essa combinação e isso sim era amarelado em relação as combinações actuais. E ainda me lembro de olhar para o aqua do Juca e ficar de boca aberta :EEK!:  Até hoje ainda não voltei a ver ao vivo um aqua que me deixe da mesma maneira...ok o sistema do Rui Ferreira de Almeida quando esteve daquele pico e o sistema de propagação do Machado de Sousa talvez, mas de um outra perspectiva!

Voltando ao teu aqua :Coradoeolhos:  acho que o problema possa ser falta de matéria orgânica. Qual é a lista de peixes?

----------


## Luís Amaral

> olá
> 
> Quanto ás Actinic, acho que já tinha dito, também não sou fã.
> Mas na minha opinião esse problema não está na iluminação, acho que por agora se não quiseres trocar não será um problema.
> É muito amarelada como disse o Bruno? acho estranho pois até me parece que tens muitas lampadas com tons azuis. 
> Mas quem não se lembra do aquário do Juca, com um combinação de Sun Pro (antiga lampada da ATI de 6.500ºK) e Blue plus numa proporção de 1:1! Eu cheguei a ter essa combinação e isso sim era amarelado em relação as combinações actuais. E ainda me lembro de olhar para o aqua do Juca e ficar de boca aberta Até hoje ainda não voltei a ver ao vivo um aqua que me deixe da mesma maneira...ok o sistema do Rui Ferreira de Almeida quando esteve daquele pico e o sistema de propagação do Machado de Sousa talvez, mas de um outra perspectiva!
> 
> Voltando ao teu aqua acho que o problema possa ser falta de matéria orgânica. Qual é a lista de peixes?


Podemos combinar claro  :Smile:  moro na Sobreda, neste momento tenho 

Hepatus
Zebrasoma Flavescent
Acanthurus Japonicus 
Salarias fasciatus
Pink Spotted Watchman Goby
2 x Lysmata Amboinensis  
2 x Lysmata Debelius

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, bem voces misturam tudo.

Eu não disse que o problema era das lampadas, mas se pusesse mais uma azul e tirasse uma actinica, visualmente a cor do coral podia mudar, mas é claro que a actual saude do coral tem a haver com a maturidade do aqua e com a falta de carga organica, mas atenção, não é para encher o aqua de alimentos, mas sim com peixes.

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Valores do Balling

KH--------Ca---------Mg------Kh ml-----Ca ml-----Mg ml

7,7-------410-------1300-------10-------10-------15-------27-04-2011
7,2-------440-------1200-------15-------10-------20-------01-05-2011	
6,8-------380-------1170-------15-------10-------20-------04-05-2011			



TPA 10% 24-04-2011
TPA 10% 01-05-2011

Será que os TPAS baixam-me os valores do KH, Ca e MG ?

Aumento 5ml os três ?

----------


## fabianomoser

Luis,

Se a TPA for com água natural baixa de certeza, meus testes aponta pra ordem dos 920 o Mg da nossa água.

Pra teres idéia a tempos estava com Mg a 1500mg/l e fiz uma TPA de 20% com água natural num aqua com 400Lt. O Mg desceu para 1000mg/l.

Talvez pudesse adicionar um pouco de Mg à água da TPA para compensar e não baixar tanto.

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu acho que os ML de dosagem são muito baixos.  :Frown: 

Deverás recalcular os valores e dosear os mesmos ML por 7 dias e depois refazer os testes.

Nos meus calculos dá 20ml CA,  200ml MG, 35ml KH.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Estou com o Bruno aqui, sobretudo no Magnésio, acho que nesse caso estás 10x abaixo da dose.  :Smile:

----------


## Olavo Pires

ola bruno tudo bem contigo?
dizme uma coisa tu por acaso usas algum computador de bordo pprofilux ii plus?

----------


## Luís Amaral

Estou com um problema no meu aquário já algum tempo:

Problem Dinoflagellates and pH by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

Tenho biopallets, carvão activado, uma boa osmose, dou pouca comida, lâmpadas novas, um bom escumador, faço mudas de 2 em 2 semanas, o problema persiste já algum tempo :|

Alguém tem alguma ideia para resolver isto ?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, equipa de limpeza?

Testes?

Cumps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Dinoflagelados sao oportunistas implacáveis. Prosperam quando todos os outros não o fazem (Algas cabelo, cianos, diatomaceas, etc). 
E fazem-no porque conseguem alimentar-se de fosfatos e nitratos mais rápido que todos os outros. Não deves ter mais nehum tipo de algas (tipo praga) o que fez com que elas crescessem. Já vi aquários "ultra clean" com essa praga...

Infelizmente é muito dificil de te veres livre dela. Acho que o Rui Gaspar teve sucesso com Peróxido de hidrogénio. Procura aqui no forum que deves encontrar..

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem?

Novidades por aqui não há? Fotos? Videos?

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Bruno para ti:

Vê em 1080p

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, espectáculo, está excelente e de boa saude, tenho de filmar a irma da anemona que está no nano.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem? Novidades por aqui? Fotos, videos?

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Update:

398028_389247867832608_1908681156_n.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, parece-me muito bem! Tenho mesmo de ir ver isso.

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Marques

Boas

Alguém sabe quem foi o construtor deste móvel ?

Obrigado

----------

